# TBN Satire



## Athaleyah (Mar 19, 2009)

I found this satirical article on The Holy Observer. I found it funny. I hope someone else does. My sense of humor is odd sometimes, so I never know if its really funny or if I just think it is.

Exclusive Report: Trinity Broadcasting Network Run by Atheists


----------



## Skyler (Mar 19, 2009)

All I can say is...



and

It's a good thing I never watched TBN. 0.o


----------



## nicnap (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 19, 2009)

> “This is totally whack,” echoed Christian music artist Carman, another TBN regular. “Anyone who would carry on something like this for so long needs a check up from the neck up. What the dilly?”


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't wait until someone thinks this is serious and begins to circulate petitions. . .


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 20, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> I can't wait until someone thinks this is serious and begins to circulate petitions. . .



Or, more likely, it starts making the rounds as a forward on email...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahhh. The beauty and humor in satire is its truth.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 20, 2009)

That carmen quote got me


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 20, 2009)

I love satire. However, the sad thing is that TBN has been denigrating the name of Jesus through satellites and transmitter networks across the globe. These masters of greed can get me going on a really long rant. Makes me want to use this View attachment 496


----------

